# sneezing fits



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

mister has these sneezing fits maybe a couple of times a day. he sneezes 5 or 10 times in a row with a little sqeaking noise. some clear discharge. not with his claw in his nose. seems fine afterwards, eats, preens, stuff like that. he also has a pink nose. is that normal for a cockatiel or has he got a potential issue with his airways? 
other than that he has normal (i believe) poos, doesn't seem dehydrated, sleeps on a perch on one leg (except for cold nights when he might sleep on the floor of the cage, still on one leg though) so i don't really know what to make of these sneezing fits. any ideas?


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

should clarify.. he seems to be genuinely sneezing, he has not mimicked anything yet so i severely doubt that he would be mimicking human sneezes.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have some discharge: Normal healthy cockatiel will have clean nostril, eyes, ear or beak. If you found that your cockatiel have some discharge for example got some discharge from their nose, this indicate that they are sick.

Sit at the bottom of the cage: Cockatiel do, and normally crawl at the bottom of the cage or aviary. However, they will not sat there or ‘sleep’ there. If you see this behaviour, pls be careful as it indicate that your cockatiel is sick…sometimes very sick
http://www.pet-cockatiel.com/health_problem.html


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi
I've just had a look through your other posts and I'd say he probably has an infection, I think a vet visit is in order. I'd get him tested for pssitcosis as well. I'd go sooner rather than later as birds can go downhill very quickly.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

mm yeah he just finished a course of antibiotics for a bacterial infection in his crop and is on anti fungals for a few more days. back at the vet on monday but if he goes downhill i'll get him there urgently. his weight is stable, last two days he's had 1g gains. not much but it's something. he was 70g this morning 
i asked the vet nurse about the clear discharge, she said it's normal? and just to monitor the sneezing.
he hasn't been tested for psitticosis (spelling?), i'll ask on monday if that's likely. 
he's only slept on the ground that one night that i know of.. it was a really cold night so he was probably just cuddling into the towel on the floor of the cage, i'd say.
thanks for the responses


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

If he's got pssitcosis (proper name for bird version is chlamydophila psittaci) the correct antibiotic to treat is doxycycline for 45 days. If he was on a general antibiotic it could be why he still isn't right.


----------

